# Was für Verbindungen mit Socket möglich?



## dusti (12. Mrz 2008)

Kann ich mit Sockets PCs nicht nur übers Internet verbinden, sondern auch z.B. über Wlan? Sind Sockets irgendwie begrenzt, in der Art, womit und wie sie die Verbindung aufnehmen können? Oder anders: Wenn ich einen Server und Client habe, beim Client die IP des Servers angebe und der Client sich dann verbindet, geht die Verbindung, egal ob sich die beiden nur übers Internet verbinden können oder gehts auch im Lan?
Jo, ich weiss, das kommt etwas konfus rüber, aber ich schaffs nicht, dass vernünftig zu erklären. Mein Problem ist, dass ich eine Software zum verteilten Rendern von Computergrafiken basteln möchte und noch nie mit Sockets gearbeitet habe. Ich möchte, dass das Programm nachher immer funktioniert, solange die Computer irgendwie verbunden sind. Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass Sockets Probleme haben, wenn ien Router im Spiel ist, ist da was dran?

MfG dusti


----------



## tuxedo (12. Mrz 2008)

Besser kann ich's nicht erklären wie's dort geschrieben steht: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socket

Das sollte alle deine Fragen umfassend beantworten.

Aber ich versuch's dennoch mal kurz zusammen zu fassen:

>> Kann ich mit Sockets PCs nicht nur übers Internet verbinden, sondern auch z.B. über Wlan? 

Jupp.

>> Sind Sockets irgendwie begrenzt, in der Art, womit und wie sie die Verbindung aufnehmen können? 

Jein. Sockets können nur mit Sockets kommunizieren. NIcht mit Äpfeln oder Birnen.

>> Oder anders: Wenn ich einen Server und Client habe, beim Client die IP des Servers angebe und der Client sich dann verbindet, geht die Verbindung, egal ob sich die beiden nur übers Internet verbinden können oder gehts auch im Lan?

Is völlig wurscht solange auf der anderen Seite auch ein Socket ist.

>> Jo, ich weiss, das kommt etwas konfus rüber, aber ich schaffs nicht, dass vernünftig zu erklären. Mein Problem ist, dass ich eine Software zum verteilten Rendern von Computergrafiken basteln möchte und noch nie mit Sockets gearbeitet habe. Ich möchte, dass das Programm nachher immer funktioniert, solange die Computer irgendwie verbunden sind. 

Du solltest dich vielleicht in Sachen Netzwerk, TCP/IP, Protokolle und Routing einlesen... Das hilft ungemein.

>> Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass Sockets Probleme haben, wenn ien Router im Spiel ist, ist da was dran? 

Nein. Nicht wirklich. Aber wie bei allen TCP/IP Kommunikationen musst du im Router einen Port freigeben/weiterleiten wenn hinter dem Router ein TCP/IP Dienst lauscht. Die eingehenden Daten wissen ja nicht von alleine wie der Rechner hinter dem Router heisst. Könnten ja tausende vorhanden sein. Google mal nach dem Stichwort "Portforwarding".

Gruß Alex


----------



## dusti (12. Mrz 2008)

Danke für die genaue Antwort, auf sowas hatte ich gehofft


----------

